# New Car Deals?



## TXjeepgirl (Sep 2, 2015)

Has anyone heard of any dealerships or online sales spots that offer new car discounts to Uber drivers?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

All the discounts I have heard of are worthless, at most $1,000.00 when getting 5% off the factory window sticker is very easy to do with a service like truecar.

That being said, NEVER buy a new car JUST to drive Uber... this gig pays minimum wage after ALL expenses, that don't buy much.


----------



## TXjeepgirl (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks LAuberX - I am in the market for a new car anyway... I don't think mine is going to last much longer (transmission over temp keeps popping up on my screen) so I was just curious if anyone had heard of any good deals- even if they were online somewhere.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm with LAuberX , unles you are doing select or lux or whatever, you will kill your new driving uber. Much better to get a cheap used car, an older corolla or something, and drive it till it begs for mercy. I have a 2013 car I bought new and then started driving for Uber 6 months later. After 20 months I have 55K on it and a decent amount of wear, scuff on plastic, etc... I'm getting paid select rates at least but at X rates I would be losing a ton because the car will be beat to crap by the time it's 5 year old. So get a cheap car now you can walk away from if need be and wait till you're cured of the insanity of driving for Uber before you get a new one, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

TXjeepgirl said:


> Thanks LAuberX - I am in the market for a new car anyway... I don't think mine is going to last much longer (transmission over temp keeps popping up on my screen) so I was just curious if anyone had heard of any good deals- even if they were online somewhere.


I've purchased many vehicles from www.fitzmall.com , check out their website, they carry all makes and models. With prices. None if that dealer add on bullshit. Print it out and take it to your nearest dealer and see what they say. Good luck in your search.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Join SCCA(50-$60 a year), most brands will give you $500 off new vehicle.

Buy a car at the end of the month, dealers will give you better deals at the last two days.


----------

